# java jre error hs_err_pid3576.log help please



## littleplop (Dec 13, 2006)

rite menny times this has happend over the times that i have restarted my pc it has ****ed up every time my pc shorts out when using applets what i was doing at the times
i was using a java client from jagex.com (web based) a game could runescape at www.ruenscape.com and when im runing it it seams ok some times befor the page closes my pc makes a jerk sound some times then the applet closes and i get a error .txt on my desk top the error could some thing like this

hs_err_pid3576.log

and in it theres this..

#
# An unexpected error has been detected by HotSpot Virtual Machine:
#
# EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) at pc=0x6d6abf3b, pid=3576, tid=2976
#
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.5.0_10-b03 mixed mode, sharing)
# Problematic frame:
# V [jvm.dll+0x7bf3b]
#

--------------- T H R E A D ---------------

Current thread (0x00a68130): VMThread [id=2976]

siginfo: ExceptionCode=0xc0000005, reading address 0x01000000

Registers:
EAX=0x2b3870f8, EBX=0x26b82648, ECX=0x26b82698, EDX=0x01000000
ESP=0x0096fc18, EBP=0x0096fc28, ESI=0x2b3870fc, EDI=0x26b8269c
EIP=0x6d6abf3b, EFLAGS=0x00010206

Top of Stack: (sp=0x0096fc18)
0x0096fc18: 00a36bc0 26b82648 26c5acf0 00000018
0x0096fc28: 26c5acf0 6d68501c 26b82648 6d729ff6
0x0096fc38: 00a4eff8 6d7ac4e8 0096fc94 00000001
0x0096fc48: 6d6a138d 00000001 00a4eff8 00000000
0x0096fc58: 00000000 00000001 00000001 00000000
0x0096fc68: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000f38
0x0096fc78: 00000000 00034178 6d763ce8 00034178
0x0096fc88: 00a369c8 00a369c8 6d764b20 0096fce4

Instructions: (pc=0x6d6abf3b)
0x6d6abf2b: 02 03 cb 8d 3c 91 3b cf 73 14 8b 11 85 d2 74 09
0x6d6abf3b: 8b 12 83 e2 fc 74 02 89 11 83 c1 04 eb e8 83 c0

Stack: [0x00930000,0x00970000), sp=0x0096fc18, free space=255k
Native frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code, C=native code)
V [jvm.dll+0x7bf3b]

VM_Operation (0x0007f9e8): full generation collection, mode: safepoint, requested by thread 0x00035d20

--------------- P R O C E S S ---------------

Java Threads: ( => current thread )
0x00ac1110 JavaThread "Thread-3" [_thread_blocked, id=3212]
0x00a88340 JavaThread "Thread-0" [_thread_in_native, id=2420]
0x00a71500 JavaThread "Low Memory Detector" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=256]
0x00a6ffa0 JavaThread "CompilerThread0" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=572]
0x00a6f2c0 JavaThread "Signal Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2828]
0x00a6a018 JavaThread "Finalizer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4092]
0x00a48ac0 JavaThread "Reference Handler" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2200]
0x00035d20 JavaThread "main" [_thread_blocked, id=2640]

Other Threads:
=>0x00a68130 VMThread [id=2976]
0x00a6ef90 WatcherThread [id=2448]

VM state:at safepoint (normal execution)

VM Mutex/Monitor currently owned by a thread: ([mutex/lock_event])
[0x00035368/0x00000718] Threads_lock - owner thread: 0x00a68130
[0x000354e8/0x000006dc] Heap_lock - owner thread: 0x00035d20

Heap
def new generation total 3648K, used 10K [0x06b80000, 0x06f70000, 0x092e0000)
eden space 3264K, 0% used [0x06b80000, 0x06b82a90, 0x06eb0000)
from space 384K, 0% used [0x06eb0000, 0x06eb0000, 0x06f10000)
to space 384K, 0% used [0x06f10000, 0x06f10000, 0x06f70000)
tenured generation total 47916K, used 28765K [0x092e0000, 0x0c1ab000, 0x26b80000)
the space 47916K, 60% used [0x092e0000, 0x0aef7658, 0x0aef7800, 0x0c1ab000)
compacting perm gen total 8192K, used 875K [0x26b80000, 0x27380000, 0x2ab80000)
the space 8192K, 10% used [0x26b80000, 0x26c5acf0, 0x26c5ae00, 0x27380000)
ro space 8192K, 63% used [0x2ab80000, 0x2b08eda8, 0x2b08ee00, 0x2b380000)
rw space 12288K, 46% used [0x2b380000, 0x2b9212b8, 0x2b921400, 0x2bf80000)

Dynamic libraries:
0x00400000 - 0x0040d000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\java.exe
0x7c900000 - 0x7c9b0000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll
0x7c800000 - 0x7c8f4000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
0x77dd0000 - 0x77e6b000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ADVAPI32.dll
0x77e70000 - 0x77f01000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll
0x77c10000 - 0x77c68000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVCRT.dll
0x6d630000 - 0x6d7cc000 C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\client\jvm.dll
0x77d40000 - 0x77dd0000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll
0x77f10000 - 0x77f57000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\GDI32.dll
0x76b40000 - 0x76b6d000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINMM.dll
0x76390000 - 0x763ad000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMM32.DLL
0x629c0000 - 0x629c9000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\LPK.DLL
0x74d90000 - 0x74dfb000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\USP10.dll
0x6d280000 - 0x6d288000 C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\hpi.dll
0x76bf0000 - 0x76bfb000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSAPI.DLL
0x6d600000 - 0x6d60c000 C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\verify.dll
0x6d300000 - 0x6d31d000 C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\java.dll
0x6d620000 - 0x6d62f000 C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\zip.dll
0x6d4c0000 - 0x6d4d3000 C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\net.dll
0x71ab0000 - 0x71ac7000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2_32.dll
0x71aa0000 - 0x71aa8000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2HELP.dll
0x71a50000 - 0x71a8f000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
0x662b0000 - 0x66308000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\hnetcfg.dll
0x71a90000 - 0x71a98000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshtcpip.dll
0x76f20000 - 0x76f47000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DNSAPI.dll
0x76fb0000 - 0x76fb8000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\winrnr.dll
0x76f60000 - 0x76f8c000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLDAP32.dll
0x76fc0000 - 0x76fc6000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasadhlp.dll

VM Arguments:
jvm_args: -Xmx512m
java_command: server
Launcher Type: SUN_STANDARD

Environment Variables:
CLASSPATH=.;C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\lib\ext\QTJava.zip
PATH=C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem;C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTSystem\;c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Tools\binn\
USERNAME=Stephen Rayner
OS=Windows_NT
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER=x86 Family 6 Model 10 Stepping 0, AuthenticAMD

--------------- S Y S T E M ---------------

OS: Windows XP Build 2600 Service Pack 2

CPU:total 1 (cores per cpu 1, threads per core 1) family 6 model 10 stepping 0, cmov, cx8, fxsr, mmx, sse, mmxext, 3dnowext, 3dnow

Memory: 4k page, physical 523760k(115072k free), swap 1280272k(790540k free)

vm_info: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.5.0_10-b03) for windows-x86, built on Nov 9 2006 13:13:34 by "java_re" with MS VC++ 6.0

i use jre and jdk 10 this was also happing when i was using 9 so if some body could tell me what that means i would probly kiss you for a long time its stoped me and me server making because of sercer crashes i lot about 40% of my players and tryed so hard to work it out but i cant do it thank you please email me at [email protected] thank you also my Adobe Flash Player is instald some things play on it but that also cuts the npc out when the pc cuts out its liek the cuts of with the monitor i have matrox millenium dual head le g4500 agen thanks for all you time means the world to me


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi littleplop,

It looks like a bug of the JVM itself.
You should report it to Sun : http://bugs.sun.com/services/bugreport/crash.jsp


----------



## littleplop (Dec 13, 2006)

thanks for that did it even thow half the thing i didnt under stand what it was asking :up:


----------



## littleplop (Dec 13, 2006)

hodl on are the errors in the .dll files


----------



## littleplop (Dec 13, 2006)

hi its littleplop abotu my pv cuting out it was the cpu over heating :O 70 c :O wooo i was wondering it you copuld help me with java i have an applet (client) for my site that i need to complie its ritten in java i need to complie the .class to a .jar and i have no clue about doing this so if you could help me i would be most pleased :up: :up:


----------

